# Wall hung vanity unit advice



## Doug71 (6 Sep 2019)

I do a bit of work for a local bathroom company, they have asked me to make an oak wall hung vanity cabinet similar to this.

https://www.bigbathroomshop.co.uk/milan ... asin-64217

They are struggling to find one off the shelf because the customer wants it in real oak or real oak veneer and everything they can find is MFC.

I can get oak veneered MR MDF and put a decent edging on it but will it be up to the job or should I go for solid oak but I'm worried about movement with humidity changes in bathroom?

Also they want a natural finish, is something like Osmo Polyx suitable for bathrooms?

Think the drawers will be Blum tandem box or similar so it's only really the cabinet sides and drawer fronts that matter.

Thanks in advance, Doug


----------

